# Tivo Slingbox App



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I would like to see Tivo add an app to access a Slingbox.

My wife has a Slingbox connected to her Mom's STB in Tokyo. She uses my DT PC to watch her recorded Japanese shows. It would be slick for her to be able to access the Tokyo Slingbox using either the Pro in our LR or the Mini in our MBR.

Having said that, I doubt Dish will ever allow it.

Anyway, it's a suggestion.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

kokishin said:


> I would like to see Tivo add an app to access a Slingbox.
> 
> My wife has a Slingbox connected to her Mom's STB in Tokyo. She uses my DT PC to watch her recorded Japanese shows. It would be slick for her to be able to access the Tokyo Slingbox using either the Pro in our LR or the Mini in our MBR.
> 
> ...


why would dish have to allow it?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Get a Roku and attach it to the TV and use the free Sling Player app.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

ajwees41 said:


> why would dish have to allow it?


EchoStar, parent company of Dish, owns Slingbox.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Get a Roku and attach it to the TV and use the free Sling Player app.


I'm aware there are other solutions. I've used my laptop and chromecast to cast Slingbox to our MBR TV. With a Tivo Slingbox app, one could access a Slingbox from any Tivo instead of having a Roku dedicated to a specific TV.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If the protocol is open then you could always write one yourself and submit it to the Opera store.

I doubt TiVo would develop one since they have a competing product. (The TiVo Stream)


----------

